# Advice needed - Shopping basket



## Tom (9/10/14)

Hi guys,

I have compiled a list of goodies to get from Reomods. Can the Reonauts have a quick look if that looks quite complete and advise accordingly? Many thanks!

1 x LP reo grand black wrinkle metallic red
$156.00

1 x low profile reomizer works with lp mods only
$43.00

4 x o ring bottom fed rba 1.5mm X 10mm
$1.00

6 x Bottles 6ml
$3.90

4 x 6ml Bottle cap o ring
$1.00

2 x Springs for Metal REOs
$10.00

2 x Magnets Metal Reos
$1.00

2 x 6ml Feed Tubes
$4.00

2 x 6ml Bottle & Tube Kit
$8.00

1 x Black Delrin Button Covers
$4.00

25 Products
$231.90


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)

Tom said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have compiled a list of goodies to get from Reomods. Can the Reonauts have a quick look if that looks quite complete and advise accordingly? Many thanks!
> 
> ...


all seems in order. doesnt look like you left anything out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

Looks fine. Maybe a few post screws. You could get a full repair kit in stead of the springs, but chances are one will only need the spring and not the other stuff. 
And get a bottom feed kit for your Origen from Intaste.


----------



## Tom (9/10/14)

Andre said:


> Looks fine. Maybe a few post screws. You could get a full repair kit in stead of the springs, but chances are one will only need the spring and not the other stuff.
> And get a bottom feed kit for your Origen from Intaste.


thanks. Unfortunately the Origen was lost with the stolen baggage. But I am planning to get the Cyclone from intaste. Nonetheless I included a LP reomizer, just in case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

All good to go @Tom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

